# Help with HTML tags in posts



## Michael (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't seem to get it to work. It just shows something like this:


```
<a href="http://cal.vini.st/"><img alt="Cal.vini.st - A Blog Dedicated to Reformation Theology" src="http://cal.vini.st/images/lcb/calvinist_125x125.png" title="Cal.vini.st - A Blog Dedicated to Reformation Theology" border="0" width="125" height="125" /></a>
```


----------



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2009)

That code worked on my browser.


----------



## Michael (Sep 10, 2009)

larryjf said:


> That code worked on my browser.


Hmmm. What are you using? I've checked it out with the latest versions of IE and Firefox. Both just show a box, like a quote box except with HTML:, and then the code inside.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > That code worked on my browser.
> ...



Sorry...i didn't see the "in posts" part...i just opened it up as a .html file...my bad.

-----Added 9/10/2009 at 03:59:55 EST-----





I did the above using...

```
[URL="http://cal.vini.st/"] [IMG]http://cal.vini.st/images/lcb/calvinist_125x125.png[/IMG] [/URL]
```


----------



## speric (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this for your personal blog?


----------



## Michael (Sep 10, 2009)

speric said:


> Is this for your personal blog?


No, just an example (it's a nice site though  ).


----------



## Michael (Sep 11, 2009)

Two questions (perhaps for an Admin or Mod):

1. What is the purpose of the HTML tags if HTML can't be used in a post?

2. Why doesn't the above example that Larry sorted out also work in a user signature?

Thanks


----------



## Edward (Sep 11, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> I can't seem to get it to work. It just shows something like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Have you looked at the little box at the bottom of the page? The one that says "HTML Code is *OFF*" 

That have some relationship to why HTML isn't working for you on this site.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 11, 2009)

Edward said:


> . . .
> Have you looked at the little box at the bottom of the page? The one that says "HTML Code is *OFF*"
> 
> That have some relationship to why HTML isn't working for you on this site.



Hmmm. I wonder why?


----------



## Michael (Sep 11, 2009)

Edward said:


> Have you looked at the little box at the bottom of the page? The one that says "HTML Code is *OFF*"
> 
> That have some relationship to why HTML isn't working for you on this site.


Good eye...thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2009)

HTML tags are purposefully not allowed in posts. It's a security issue. They're also unnecessary as everything you are allowed to do is covered with bb code.


----------

